# PSdZData version question ?



## super_fla (Dec 21, 2015)

how to know that the current PSdZData Lite V.56.5.002 is compatible with my car ?? i'll receive my 2016 F36 this week , and planning to start playing with codes right away.

i'm new to this "codes" thing, could someone please tell me what would goes wrong if i tried to start coding using wrong/non-compatible PSdZData ??


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

If your car is absolutely new you should have 3.57.2 on your car and your psdzdata will be too old.

You can connect E-Sys with your car, regardless of the i-level of E-Sys and the i-level from the car. Click on VCM and there on the folder Master. Now you can read out the current i-level from your car and you should know which psdzdata you will need.

CU Oliver


----------



## super_fla (Dec 21, 2015)

milkyway said:


> Hello!
> 
> If your car is absolutely new you should have 3.57.2 on your car and your psdzdata will be too old.
> 
> ...


great now i understand,

however, does the psdzdata is region specefic ??

my car is not a us-spec , will that make any difference?

and whats the the latest psdzdata version available right now online ?


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

No, there's no regional specification for the psdzdata.

CU Oliver


----------



## super_fla (Dec 21, 2015)

milkyway said:


> Hello!
> 
> No, there's no regional specification for the psdzdata.
> 
> CU Oliver


what about what could goes wrong if i use the wrong psdzdata version..?? will it just not work ?
or its worser than that?


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

When you read out an ECU from your car E-Sys is looking in your psdzdata folder for the corresponding file for the ECU. If your psdzdata is too old you will not be able to read the CAFD from an ECU, that's all.

So the answer is, it will not work. 

CU Oliver


----------



## super_fla (Dec 21, 2015)

milkyway said:


> Hello!
> 
> When you read out an ECU from your car E-Sys is looking in your psdzdata folder for the corresponding file for the ECU. If your psdzdata is too old you will not be able to read the CAFD from an ECU, that's all.
> 
> ...


thats what i wanted to hear

thanks


----------

